# Where to live in Dubai



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

We are moving to Dubai next year and trying to work where to live. I will be working in Jebel Ali and want to have an easy commute. We have two young children 8 months and 2 years so not school age yet and my wife will not be working so local community activities and socialising will be key. Any thoughts on the best areas to look at and reasons why. Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The Greens. Best for 'community' feeling, green areas for kids, etc. Easy access to Jebel Ali, and lots of families and stay at home mums.


----------



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry should have said that we are only looking at villas


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ok that helps 

Then you could look into Emirates Hills, Jumeriah Islands (more expensive), Al Barsha, The Springs (mid range), or even Umm Suqueim.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

forgot Meadows and Springs (which are just in the proximity of Emirates Hills)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Depending on budget but the Lakes is the best mid range solution for young families. There is a nice community centre, lots of childcare facilities, parks pools etc. Budget no problem I would very much recommend the Palm. Starts at about 280k for a Canal Cove villa.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't forget the Ranches too. Don't let people tell you its too far either as it is about 15 - 20 mins from jebel ali.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Proximity to Jebel Ali + community feel = The Green Community (entirely different to The Greens)
-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Victory Heights beside the Els Course is handy for Jebel Ali, some nice villas in there too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oooh I love The Green Community, I'd live there if I had kids


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> oooh I love The Green Community, I'd live there if I had kids


+1 since we live there with our son. Halloween was awesome...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Proximity to Jebel Ali + community feel = The Green Community (entirely different to The Greens)
> -


Nice development provided you navigate by helicopter! Traffic is awful pretty much any time of the day!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Nice development provided you navigate by helicopter! Traffic is awful pretty much any time of the day!


Huh ? It takes me ~15-20 mins to go to work in Jebel Ali Freezone from Green Community (GC) daily, door-to-door.

GC to MOE is about same time during the day. And much less on week-end, of course.

Depending on which time of day, just avoid the nearest big round-about by the entrance.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> oooh I love The Green Community, I'd live there if I had kids


God awful traffic aside this place is nice


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

I will suggest Springs or Meadows if you want to be close to everything, beaches, clubs, Malls etc... But you should also consider Arabian Ranches its the best for families and full of Brits so your wife and children will feel home, Green Community is so beautiful and very close to Jebil Ali but the traffic in and out is a nightmare, I work in real estate and those areas are my specialty.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> God awful traffic aside this place is nice


I agree, even that I've got no kids I seriously considered renting there just because I like it so much! But of course the traffic on the evil roundabout put me off.


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

How much are villas in GC?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

KINGY2110 said:


> How much are villas in GC?


Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------



## taja609 (Nov 4, 2010)

This has been a real problem for mee too last summer when I stayed for two months in Dubai. I'm hoping to return now and to find some good accomodation faster...I'm lucky my cousing settled last month and found a job pretty fast...I guess she's way luckyer than me  Hope you work it out..


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

*Prices in GC*



KINGY2110 said:


> How much are villas in GC?


Bungalow 4BR are going for around 180k
Villas 4BR for 230k


----------

